# Conflicting centerfire hunt



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I will be hunting the cache unit this coming Wednesday for ML Deer. I really don't like wearing blaze orange, but I just pulled this from the proclamation.

Early fall black bear hunt- Number of permits total for this unit = 2, that's right TWO BEAR PERMITS.

Cache / Ogden / Morgan Rich / East Canyon
Aug. 28-*Sept. 30*, Nov. 1-Nov. 21

As you can tell, there is a center fire hunt going on the first couple days of the ML deer season. 
Do you think a game warden would give a rats A** if ML deer hunters didn't wear any blaze orange for those two conflicting days? Should I wear blaze orange just in case? -Ov- 
Should I wear the full 400 square inches? (That's the required amount, right? )

Sorry, I'm probably being annoying. :O•-:


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I would never tell someone else to break the law, but..... I would not be wearing it. And as for the game warden, I guess that would depend on his day


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I know the proc says we need to wear it because it's a center fire hunt, but the bear hunters don't have to. It looks like something they need to fix in upcoming guidebook dialog.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah they probably ought to fix it. Call me a criminal, but I am only going to wear a blaze orange hat. I know, very rebellious.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

What a rebel!!! I'd wear orange just for the fact of i don't like givin fish cops a reason to raise an eye at me. Depending on their mood, they could probably slap us all with a violation of something. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

For the simple fact I don't trust any other hunters I would dress out in the blaze Orange. That is just me. You may be able to argue the point if you wanted but I would fallow the Proc as stated and go on about your business.

Just my .02


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

If there are other hunters with high power rifles around, my a$$ is in blaze orange lol


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

whatever you do don't wear a Univeristy of Maine mascot outfit...


----------

